# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Samenvatting resultaten onderzoek Chronische ziekte en werk

## Leontien

Ruim 200 respondenten hebben de vragenlijst ingevuld over chronische ziekte en werk. Deze respondenten hadden een grote diversiteit aan chronische ziekten. De meest voorkomende ziekten waren darm- en leveraandoeningen, reumatische aandoeningen, en diabetes. In het onderzoek zijn verschillende vragen rond het thema chronische ziekte en werk onderzocht en hieronder leest u de belangrijkste resultaten.

Als eerste is gekeken welke factoren van invloed zijn op disclosure. Disclosure betekent onthulling en houdt in deze studie in in hoeverre een werknemer al dan niet aan collegas en/of leidinggevende informeert over de chronische ziekte. Van de 237 respondenten had 86.5 procent de leidinggevende verteld over de ziekte, en 93.2 procent had dit aan één of meerdere collegas verteld. Er bleken drie belangrijke voorspellers van disclosure te zijn, namelijk de ervaren sociale steun, de ervaring van de ziekte en de negatieve consequenties als gevolg van de ziekte. Mensen die meer sociale steun van hun collegas en/of leidinggevende ontvangen, blijken eerder geneigd te zijn om op werk te vertellen dat zij een chronische ziekte hebben. Hetzelfde geldt voor mensen die de ziekte als ernstiger ervaren en mensen die meer negatieve consequenties ervaren als gevolg van de ziekte.

Naast het onderzoek naar factoren die disclosure van chronische ziekte op de werkvloer beïnvloeden, is ook de relatie tussen disclosure van de chronische ziekte en therapietrouw op het werk bekeken. Therapietrouw is de mate waarin mensen met een chronische aandoening de zelfzorgactiviteiten uitvoeren die nodig zijn met het oog op hun gezondheid. Typen zelfzorg die onderzocht zijn, zijn bijvoorbeeld medicatiegebruik, dieetvoorschriften, het herkennen van en reageren op symptomen en bloedsuiker testen. Er is in dit onderzoek geen direct verband gevonden tussen disclosure en therapietrouw. Wel werd gevonden: hoe hoger de mate van disclosure van chronische ziekte op het werk, hoe meer sociale steun de chronisch zieke waarneemt van collega's, en hoe meer sociale steun van collegas wordt waargenomen, hoe meer de chronisch zieke therapietrouw is. Deze verbanden zijn alleen gevonden voor sociale steun van collegas, niet voor sociale steun van de leidinggevende. Sociale steun van collega's lijkt voor een chronisch zieke belangrijker dan sociale steun van de leidinggevende als het gaat om disclosure en therapietrouw.

Verder is er onderzoek gedaan naar de vraag of een betere acceptatie van een chronische ziekte samengaat met een hogere prestatie en lager verzuim, gezamenlijk ook wel work ability genoemd. Work ability is vastgesteld op basis van de hoeveelheid verzuim en de productiviteit op het werk. Een betere acceptatie van de ziekte bleek inderdaad samen te gaan met lager verzuim en hogere productiviteit op het werk. Een betere acceptatie bleek echter niet gerelateerd aan betere zelfzorg, en de mate van zelfzorg hing niet samen met de work ability.

In aansluiting hierop is nagegaan of er verband bestaat tussen de steun van de werkgever en het functioneren van de chronisch zieke werknemer op het werk. Hierbij is zowel de praktische steun als de emotionele steun van de werkgever bekeken. Het functioneren van de chronisch zieke werknemer werd bepaald aan de hand van de hoeveelheid verzuim en de productiviteit tijdens werkuren. Een hoge emotionele steun van de werkgever blijkt samen te gaan met een lage belemmering in productiviteit. Hoge emotionele steun bleek echter niet samen te hangen met een lager verzuimpercentage. Het al dan niet ervaren van praktische steun bleek geen relatie te hebben met het functioneren van de chronisch zieke werknemer. 

Uit de vragenlijstgegevens bleek dat meer dan 80 procent van de respondenten in de afgelopen twaalf maanden minstens eenmaal ziek naar het werk was gegaan. Vooral de groep respondenten die aangeeft dat hun ziekte veel consequenties heeft, blijkt door te werken bij ziekte. Deze groep geeft ook aan dat hun productiviteit negatief beïnvloed wordt door hun ziekte. Wanneer de respondenten een strenge houding van de leiddinggevende ervaren ten opzichte van arbeidsverzuim blijken zij vaker ziek op werk te verschijnen. Een strenge houding van collegas heeft in dit onderzoek geen effect op de mate van ziek naar het werk gaan. Wanneer de respondent zelf een tolerante houding ten opzichte van arbeidsverzuim had, en dus over het algemeen makkelijk denkt over ziekmelden, bleek hij/zij over het algemeen minder te presteren op werk als gevolg van de aandoening dan de respondenten met een strenge eigen houding. Dit laatst genoemde resultaat was tegen de verwachting in en is mogelijk te verklaren doordat de respondenten met de meest tolerante houding ook het ernstigst ziek zijn, en hierdoor in dit onderzoek het minst optimaal konden presteren op werk als gevolg van hun ziekte.

Wat vind jij van deze resultaten?

----------

